# Norwegian: for god for til vanlig



## jm88

> Forfatteren skriver om en vanlig begravelse:
> …Når man står der og gjenforteller anekdoter om avdøde. Gjerne om hvor morsom han eller hun var, eller hvor distré, snill eller uvanlig godt humør det var på vedkommende. Og så er det lov å dra på litt mer enn vanlig, noe som alltid føles godt. Klisjeer er ikke lenger klisjeer. Plutselig er det lov å si ‘Det var ikke et vondt gen i den dame’ eller ‘Ja, det fantes bare en Ingvar’. Ting du forsøker å holde deg for god for til vanlig. Nok en gang i et eller annet anfall av omvendt snobberi. Selv oppbruddet eller avskjeden preges av en utypisk varme. Ikke bare et det lov å klemme hverandre, det _skal_ klemmes. Og det føles godt. Unormalt godt. Selv om noen har gått bort... --"På vegne av venner" av Kristopher Schau


Hei,
Det er lest i lydboka "for god til for vanlig" i stedet for "for god for til vanlig" i boken. Hvilket er riktig og hva betyr det?

På forhånd takk!


----------



## JohanIII

Se holde (11, 1.eks.).
Att _holde seg for god_... betyder att man anser att man är en bättre människa än att man nedlåter sig till att göra något.

Om det sen ska vara _god til_ eller _god for_ lämnar jag till en norrman.
Det heter på svenska "att hålla sig för god för" ("Saker du försöker att hålla dig för god för, vanligtvis.").
Kanske liten svensk-ism?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Det heter vanligvis _holde seg for god til_ på norsk. Setningen "ting du forsøker å holde deg for god for til vanlig" høres ikke spesielt bra ut, og det er mulig at den som skrev dette gjorde det for å unngå to "til" på rad


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> Det heter vanligvis _holde seg for god til_ på norsk. Setningen "ting du forsøker å holde deg for god for til vanlig" høres ikke spesielt bra ut, og det er mulig at den som skrev dette gjorde det for å unngå to "til" på rad


Jeg ser ikke to "til" i setningen " Ting du forsøker å holde deg for god for til vanlig." Mener du det skulle være "holde deg for god til for vanlig" istedenfor "holde deg for god for til vanlig".  Betyr det at "Du førsker å ikke gjøre vanlig ting, fordi du tror du er så god at du kan gjøre noe bedre."?


----------



## Ben Jamin

"... eller hvor distré, snill eller uvanlig godt humør det var *på* vedkommende" .
Er dette bra norsk?


----------



## basslop

Det kan være litt tvil om hva som egentlig var ment her, ja. Jeg holder tross alt en knapp på NorwegianNYCs forklaring, selv om jeg er enig i jm88s kommentar. Jeg tror det hel kunne vært løst av forfatteren ved:  
"Ting du forsøker å holde deg for god til vanligvis"
"Ting du vanligvis forsøker å holde deg for god til"
"Ting du til vanlig forsøker å holde deg for god til"


----------



## Ben Jamin

basslop said:


> Det kan være litt tvil om hva som egentlig var ment her, ja. Jeg holder tross alt en knapp på NorwegianNYCs forklaring, selv om jeg er enig i jm88s kommentar. Jeg tror det hel kunne vært løst av forfatteren ved:
> "Ting du forsøker å holde deg for god til vanligvis"
> "Ting du vanligvis forsøker å holde deg for god til"
> "Ting du til vanlig forsøker å holde deg for god til"



"... *for god til vanligvis*" høres ut rart for meg. Jeg er vant med "til vanlig", ikke "til vanligvis". Ser ut som kontaminasjon, noe liknende som "i hytt og pine".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Når det er sagt... "ting du forsøker å holde deg for god til vanligvis" = "ting du vanligvis forsøker å holde deg for god til" = "ting du forsøker å holde deg for god til til vanlig". Jeg synes alle tre er greie. 
Når det gjelder: hvor [...] godt humør det var *på vedkommende"*​, så er den helt grei.


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> "ting du forsøker å holde deg for god til til vanlig".


Nå forstår jeg. "til vanglig"="vanligvis".


----------



## myšlenka

Ben Jamin said:


> "... *for god til vanligvis*" høres ut rart for meg. Jeg er vant med "til vanlig", ikke "til vanligvis". Ser ut som kontaminasjon, noe liknende som "i hytt og pine".


Jeg tror kanskje du har misforstått litt. Uttrykket _*til vanlig*_ (som betyr "vanligvis) er en konstituent så det er riktig å gruppere ordene slik du har gjort, men du kan ikke sette sammen *til + vanligvis* på samme måte fordi disse ordene ikke danner en naturlig konstituent sammen. I dette tilfellet hører preposisjonen *til *til uttrykket *for god til*.

"...[for god til] [til vanlig]"
"...[for god til] [vanligvis]"


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hei myslenka,

Det jeg burda ha skrevet er: "ting du forsøker å holde deg for god til, vanligvis"


----------



## Ben Jamin

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hei myslenka,
> 
> Det jeg burda ha skrevet er: "ting du forsøker å holde deg for god til, vanligvis"


Ja, med komma blir det noe helt annet, nesten som med "vent ikke heng ham".


----------



## jm88

Jeg tenkte plustelig at den som lest i lydboken nok er riktig, dvs. at "Ting du forsøker å holde deg for god til for vanlig.". Forfatteren ønsket nok å si "Du forskøker å holde deg for god til for vanlig ting". "å holde deg for til noe" er et utrykk som betyr "be above something, not stoop to something", mens "for vanlig ting" betyr "too usual things". 
Jeg er ikke sikker om det. Hva tror du?


----------



## raumar

Nei, "for vanlig ting" brukes nok ikke -- i så fall måtte det vært "vanlig*e*". Og ut fra sammenhengen må det være "til vanlig" = "vanligvis". 

Det Schau sier, er at han _vanligvis_ forsøker å unngå å snakke i klisjeer, eller å vise for mye følelser. Det vil han "holde seg for god til". Men begravelser er et unntak. I begravelser kan han tillate seg å vise følelser og bruke klisjeer.


----------



## jm88

raumar said:


> Nei, "for vanlig ting" brukes nok ikke -- i så fall måtte det vært "vanlig*e*". Og ut fra sammenhengen må det være "til vanlig" = "vanligvis".
> 
> Det Schau sier, er at han _vanligvis_ forsøker å unngå å snakke i klisjeer, eller å vise for mye følelser. Det vil han "holde seg for god til". Men begravelser er et unntak. I begravelser kan han tillate seg å vise følelser og bruke klisjeer.


Jeg misforto konteksten. Men nå forstår jeg! Tusen takk!


----------

